

Ask HN: Beginning to Code on the Iphone? - Rabidmonkey1

I've recently started learning how to develop an iPhone app, however I have relatively little programming experience under my belt.  I am a pretty technical guy, but would like some advice from experienced programmers on how I should continue. The app is a game and would require sprite animation and perhaps a basic physics engine but nothing too intensive.  From what I can reckon, I would need to learn Objective C, Cocoa, and then Open Gl ES.  Am I correct in this assessment? What would be the most efficient way to go about this?
======
comatose_kid
Seems reasonable - but you should also investigate Core Animation.

Look at the Stanford course: <http://www.stanford.edu/class/cs193p/cgi-
bin/index.php>

Although there aren't any books I can recommend, I have heard that Beginning
iPhone Development is good for newer developers.

Good luck!

